# Getting a new Dog



## melindamaio (5 mo ago)

Hey, I am new to Knittingparadise. I have been following the forum from days and Today I thought of joining as I have one genuine query. 

I am looking to get my first pet, a cute dog I'd like to get. So, any advices?

I am self-employed with limited bucks, so please do help me make the right choice, also I would love if anyone can tell me what's cost of pet products?


----------



## wendyinwonderland (Dec 28, 2013)

melindamaio said:


> Hey, I am new to Knittingparadise. I have been following the forum from days and Today I thought of joining as I have one genuine query.
> 
> I am looking to get my first pet, a cute dog I'd like to get. So, any advices?
> 
> I am self-employed with limited bucks, so please do help me make the right choice, also I would love if anyone can tell me what's cost of pet products?


There are lots of great films online and especially on youtube about different breeds of dogs. They have different characteristics, different health issues, etc. Some are more yappy, some more active, some smarter.

I once read that Border Collies are the smartest dogs. What do you think? If you live in an apartment, have a yard, have access to apark--these are things to consider. How much time do you have to exercise your dog? How mcuh exercise does that breed need?

I know what I'd get if I had another dog--a big giant exercise wheel or a treadmill without a motor!!!


----------



## bakrmom (May 30, 2011)

Around here alot of places are participating in " clear the shelter" and have reduced adoption fees. There are ways to save on routine care like going to Tractor Supply for vaccinations etc. But you will still need a regular vet. Also think about how you will afford treatment for unexpected illness and emergencies. Some people get pet insurance but that is not something I am familiar with.


----------



## galby (Apr 8, 2012)

So exciting! Do some research, regarding size and activity level. Are you super active or like to just go for a stroll. The bigger the dog the more food so more? If you choose one that needs clipping that’s more $. I would suggest going to a shelter and adopt. 
good luck on your journey!


----------



## ade (Jul 6, 2018)

If you don’t want to clean a hairy bum, or spend time and money on grooming, get a short- haired dog. Consider size and energy level. Mutts are said to have fewer genetic defects. Consider fostering before committing to one of your own.


----------



## melindamaio (5 mo ago)

wendyinwonderland said:


> There are lots of great films online and especially on youtube about different breeds of dogs. They have different characteristics, different health issues, etc. Some are more yappy, some more active, some smarter.
> 
> I once read that Border Collies are the smartest dogs. What do you think? If you live in an apartment, have a yard, have access to apark--these are things to consider. How much time do you have to exercise your dog? How mcuh exercise does that breed need?
> 
> I know what I'd get if I had another dog--a big giant exercise wheel or a treadmill without a motor!!!


Already researching! Watched some videos. I am getting attracted to Beagle.


----------



## melindamaio (5 mo ago)

galby said:


> So exciting! Do some research, regarding size and activity level. Are you super active or like to just go for a stroll. The bigger the dog the more food so more? If you choose one that needs clipping that’s more $. I would suggest going to a shelter and adopt.
> good luck on your journey!


Can I adopt a Beagle? I don't know if I can.


----------



## melindamaio (5 mo ago)

ade said:


> If you don’t want to clean a hairy bum, or spend time and money on grooming, get a short- haired dog. Consider size and energy level. Mutts are said to have fewer genetic defects. Consider fostering before committing to one of your own.


I don't mind cleaning hairs because with most of the breads, hair is issue is common. And I have decided to get Beagle. I will wait for few more days continue researching and will only get if I am 101% sure.


----------



## Sldelisa (May 12, 2012)

melindamaio said:


> Hey, I am new to Knittingparadise. I have been following the forum from days and Today I thought of joining as I have one genuine query.
> 
> I am looking to get my first pet, a cute dog I'd like to get. So, any advices?
> 
> I am self-employed with limited bucks, so please do help me make the right choice, also I would love if anyone can tell me what's cost of pet products?


Go to a shelter and rescue a pup. You will be saving a life!


----------



## galby (Apr 8, 2012)

melindamaio said:


> I don't mind cleaning hairs because with most of the breads, hair is issue is common. And I have decided to get Beagle. I will wait for few more days continue researching and will only get if I am 101% sure.


2 years ago one of our sons asked us if he would look after his 18 month old Boston for 3 months, of course we said yes! Our daughter who has her sister lives near us and we were doing doggie daycare for her older boxer and her Boston. Well the 3 months had turned 10, because of all the lock downs. Well around last June he said he was going to pick her up, we told him she had applied for permanent residency and had been accepted and once they moved out of the Great White North and got settled we would pay for a replacement. She is what got me through all the lockdowns since we weren’t getting the other two for daycare.
Just remember beagles like to “sing”
Good luck


----------



## melindamaio (5 mo ago)

galby said:


> 2 years ago one of our sons asked us if he would look after his 18 month old Boston for 3 months, of course we said yes! Our daughter who has her sister lives near us and we were doing doggie daycare for her older boxer and her Boston. Well the 3 months had turned 10, because of all the lock downs. Well around last June he said he was going to pick her up, we told him she had applied for permanent residency and had been accepted and once they moved out of the Great White North and got settled we would pay for a replacement. She is what got me through all the lockdowns since we weren’t getting the other two for daycare.
> Just remember beagles like to “sing”
> Good luck


Haha Great! Dogs really are are the best thing in world if we think about it.

I'd like to sing too 

By the way, I already decided to buy a dog bed this black friday.


----------



## wendyinwonderland (Dec 28, 2013)

melindamaio said:


> Already researching! Watched some videos. I am getting attracted to Beagle.


There will be a lot of beagles available for adoption in a few days. It's been in the news this week. They were rescued from somewhere in Virginia. I just saw the story on "Nightline" on AB News from last night. You can see it on Hulu.



https://www.washingtonpost.com/dc-md-va/2022/08/25/prince-harry-meghan-beagle-envigo/











Bay Area shelters welcome beagles removed from Virginia breeding facility


More than 30 beagles were brought to the Bay Area after being saved from a mass breeding facility last month.




www.fox13news.com


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Growing up in the country, beagles were a necessity. Love the breed. No, I now have my third Rottweiler!


----------



## plumhurricane (Dec 9, 2012)

Please consider a rescue dog maybe a beagle though I think they are hard to house train. Boston terriers are wonderful dogs, we’ve had three in our family. Any rescue dog I’ve had has been wonderful they seem to know how lucky they are


----------



## ade (Jul 6, 2018)

Aargh! Beagles! They never quit barking! Ok of you are hard of hearing.


----------



## Rjkda (Aug 9, 2016)

If you definitely want a beagle, look for a beagle rescue in your area. Many county/city shelters send the purebreds to breed-specific rescues upon intake and only adopt out the mixed breed animals.


----------



## Nancie E (Dec 16, 2011)

melindamaio said:


> Hey, I am new to Knittingparadise. I have been following the forum from days and Today I thought of joining as I have one genuine query.
> 
> I am looking to get my first pet, a cute dog I'd like to get. So, any advices?
> 
> I am self-employed with limited bucks, so please do help me make the right choice, also I would love if anyone can tell me what's cost of pet products?


Please consider getting a dog from an animal shelter. Most shelters are full to capacity and many of the dogs are there through no fault of their own ( surrendered by owners who love them but cannot care for them any longer.) Most if not all are vaccinated and spayed or neutered before adoption. They are usually checked for personality traits and behavioural issues also.
I also know of groups that specialize in older dogs, lovely animals whose owner may have passed away or gone into care homes. They would already be house trained and easy for you to manage. Price of pet food varies, but get the best you can afford, it will prevent health issues later.
I make homemade food for my dog: lots of cooked veggies, cooked brown rice and small amounts of cooked lean ground beef.
There are many recipes online and you know the ingredients are safe if you make it yourself.
Good luck.


----------



## MMWRay (Dec 2, 2016)

Beagles are wonderful house pets. I have owned several over my lifetime so far.
Beagles require lots of exercise daily or you will regret it. 
I will say that owning a dog is a privilege and an expensive one. Vet bills are like human medical bills. You get a problem and it will be $140 for a simple visit or $300 for the next. If you are on limited budget you better think twice. Just because you can obtain an inexpensive dog from a shelter doesn't mean you can afford to keep it. It isn't just the medical bills either...there is food and pet sitting fees if you ever need to go on vacation or out of town.
I would recommend you foster a pet first if you have never been responsible for one. Volunteer at a shelter to learn how to care for animals. Adopting a dog is a huge responsibility.
I really, really love my dogs. I share 4 with my husband. I will never go without at least one in my life but I have the funds to support them. A discussion about owning a dog is more complicated than can be communicated over a forum question.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

do you have time to spend with a dog?? They are social creatures and do NOT like being alone. and dont forget VET bills!


----------



## leftyknitter21 (9 mo ago)

As a lot of others have said: get a shelter dog. Most rescue dogs are so happy to have a "forever home" that they will be the most loving, affectionate, sweet animal you ever wanted. Most adoption fees aren't very high and definitely not in range of an AKC type dog. I paid $75 for my poodle and another $75 to get him neutered and chipped. Well worth the cost. 

I have had 3 rescue dogs. A Chiweenie (half Chihuahua, half weiner dog), a 5 pound female Chihuahua and a 10 pound miniature poodle. All the sweet, lovable and I wouldn't take for any of them.

The poodle is definitely a lap dog. Wherever I am, he's usually next to me, either in my lap or by my side. He sleeps on the pillow next to me and the Chihuahua cuddles up in the bend of my knees. They are always glad to see me and meet me at the door with lots of barks and licks (no kisses, won't let a dog get close to my face).


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

You may wish to contact the Beagle Freedom Project. They are located in VALLEY VILLAGE, CALIFORNIA, 91607 and specialize in rescuing beagles. They may be able to let you know of organizations near you.

One thing you need to think about is your experience with dogs. If this is your first time taking care of a dog, then please let the shelter/organization you decide to go with know. That way they will be able to match you up with the right animal.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

wendyinwonderland said:


> There are lots of great films online and especially on youtube about different breeds of dogs. They have different characteristics, different health issues, etc. Some are more yappy, some more active, some smarter.
> 
> I once read that Border Collies are the smartest dogs. What do you think? If you live in an apartment, have a yard, have access to apark--these are things to consider. How much time do you have to exercise your dog? How mcuh exercise does that breed need?
> 
> I know what I'd get if I had another dog--a big giant exercise wheel or a treadmill without a motor!!!


I would NOT encourage your getting a Border Collie as your first dog and/or if you live in an apartment with limited outdoor space. Border Collies are working, herding dogs and can become extremely neurotic and OCD if not provided with running room and work to do! Poodles are the 2nd smartest/most trainable breed of dogs, but they require daily grooming and at the very least professional grooming every other month, which can get expensive. A Boston Terrier might be a good choice; they were actually bred to be companion animals for individuals living in apartments and small spaces. Best wishes!


----------



## Mitzi (May 8, 2011)

Beagles! While cute, they are really noisy. Our neighbor who lived an acre away had two. Barked loud non-stop and drove us nuts. I really really like dogs but was glad when they finally passed of old age. If you are not home all day with them, many dogs will bark or chew up furniture, etc. Make sure you have the time for a dog and walking them twice a day. I'd do a lot more research before I got a dog if I were you. A rescue dog who is already trained is always a good bet.


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

First of all a very big welcome! KP is simply the best! 

Regarding your query; I think you need to consider what breed of dog would suit your lifestyle best. No point in getting a high energy level dog if you have not got the time to spend exercising it. 

Recently I saw a beautiful white terrier breed of dog on TV, and it was love at first sight for me, until I read all the various health issues these little dogs are prone to. Another consideration is the cost of pet insurance, some breeds are more expensive to insure because they are deemed to be higher risk medically. 

There's so much to consider, but the rewards will be even greater! Please keep us posted!


----------



## ngaira (Dec 15, 2016)

melindamaio said:


> Hey, I am new to Knittingparadise. I have been following the forum from days and Today I thought of joining as I have one genuine query.
> 
> I am looking to get my first pet, a cute dog I'd like to get. So, any advices?
> 
> I am self-employed with limited bucks, so please do help me make the right choice, also I would love if anyone can tell me what's cost of pet products?


Self employed - Do you work on line, or go away all day? A dog needs a lot of attention and exercise. One near me here barks all day, spends most of its life tethered. It is cruel to the dog. Neighbors have also commented about that dog barking for attention. Without companionship they can become vicious through boredom


----------



## NanaFran (Apr 9, 2011)

wendyinwonderland said:


> There will be a lot of beagles available for adoption in a few days. It's been in the news this week. They were rescued from somewhere in Virginia. I just saw the story on "Nightline" on AB News from last night. You can see it on Hulu.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, there have been lots and lots (like hundreds!) of beagles available for adoption as an awful puppy-mill/experimental situation was closed. I see you're in CA and I'm in MA, so don't know what's available in your area. Adoption would be my very first choice, as so many pups are looking for their forever homes. You'll never regret rescuing a dog, they're forever grateful.


----------



## DonnaB-NC (Nov 17, 2018)

melindamaio said:


> Hey, I am new to Knittingparadise. I have been following the forum from days and Today I thought of joining as I have one genuine query.
> 
> I am looking to get my first pet, a cute dog I'd like to get. So, any advices?
> 
> I am self-employed with limited bucks, so please do help me make the right choice, also I would love if anyone can tell me what's cost of pet products?


Adopt a shelter dog. Some absolutely amazing animals are in shelters and need forever homes and they come in all shapes, sizes, ages, and personalities.


----------



## DonnaB-NC (Nov 17, 2018)

melindamaio said:


> Can I adopt a Beagle? I don't know if I can.


Look for a local Beagle rescue group. 

Several weeks ago 4,000 beagles were rescued from the *Envigo breeding and research plant in Virginia*, which was closed by federal officials due to overcrowded and unsanitary conditions. These dogs need forever homes, they've never been out of their pens or even walked on grass. They were sent to rescue groups and shelters all around the country, I just read that Prince Harry & Meghan adopted one of them.


----------



## cattrapper (Nov 5, 2014)

melindamaio said:


> Already researching! Watched some videos. I am getting attracted to Beagle.


Beagles are active. Want to run. Bark a lot. Great personality. But you have to keep them busy.
As others mentioned. Foster for a shelter. Consider walking dogs for a shelter. Let the dog choose you.


----------



## Murphie (Jan 6, 2019)

Go to your local animal shelters. Surely one will tug at your heart strings.


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

melindamaio said:


> Hey, I am new to Knittingparadise. I have been following the forum from days and Today I thought of joining as I have one genuine query.
> 
> I am looking to get my first pet, a cute dog I'd like to get. So, any advices?
> 
> I am self-employed with limited bucks, so please do help me make the right choice, also I would love if anyone can tell me what's cost of pet products?


Please adopt. There are so many dogs needing homes and way too many puppy farms churning out unhealthy dogs. If you buy a puppy, make sure you see it with its mother on several occasions
Ask yourself a lot of questions:
What is my lifestyle...calm, fairly static, energetic, etc.
Do I have nearby neighbors who may be upset by a dog that barks too much?
Do I have fenced outdoor space?
Have I researched the needs of specific breeds? For example, a husky may need to walk about 2 miles at least once a day. From experience, they are not the most trainable! Neither is an Irish Wolfhound! What kind of food do they need for the type of energy the breed has?
Will it need a lot of exercise?
Can I train a dog, or do I need to attend dog training classes?
Will it need a lot of attention...some bulldogs are hyperactive! Border collies need a job! Chow Chows tend to be a one person dog.
Are there other family members to consider, ot who can lend a hand?
How much can I afford on food, insurance, heartworm protection (an absolute must), compulsory jabs like rabies, etc. Vets bills can be eye-watering!
Dogs are very sociable and don't want to be left on their own very much.
If I want to go on vacation, can I afford the kennel fees, have a friendly dog sitter, or can I take the dog with me?
It's hard to credit but 2 dogs are better than one.....they entertain each other and take some of the strain off you!
It may sound like a lot of negatives, but an animal in your care needs your absolute protection. When you get one, you will find it is one of the best relationships you can have. I wished lots of people out of my life, but never one of my dogs!


----------



## ade (Jul 6, 2018)

Stop it! You are making me want a dog! Cat will hate it


----------



## wendyinwonderland (Dec 28, 2013)

melindamaio said:


> Hey, I am new to Knittingparadise. I have been following the forum from days and Today I thought of joining as I have one genuine query.
> 
> I am looking to get my first pet, a cute dog I'd like to get. So, any advices?
> 
> I am self-employed with limited bucks, so please do help me make the right choice, also I would love if anyone can tell me what's cost of pet products?


Maybe a puppy would like something like this too.








Cat Cocoon pattern by Yellow thread knits


This pattern has not been tested. There may be errors, I won’t be available to help you with any questions.




www.ravelry.com


----------



## sschmitter3 (5 mo ago)

I just adopted the third in my pack so my 2 year old would have someone to play with. Definitely talk to a shelter about fostering or walking the dogs. Get to know them so you and the dog make a good choice. Then foster to make sure you click.. Many shelters also have low cost clinics for vet care. 

Beagles are high energy hunting dogs and I would not recommend one for a first time pet parent. They will walk all over you. For patience I would probably say a lab mix but labs can be hyper too, although I got very lucky with my couch potato lab.


----------



## Bizzyneedles55 (Jul 13, 2018)

We adopted a rescue in April. $650 for the adoption fee. Vet fees are very expensive, and all the pet insurance companies that we checked out have 500-600 deductibles. Ours is a chewer and goes thru toys at an alarming rate. I would suggest you adopt a rescue, but be prepared for the expenses. Here is our Gretel!


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

I've always had small dogs until we lost our last dog when he had to be put down because of a collapsing trachea. We did go to our town's Humane Society to find our next pet. We opted for a large dog this time, a mix of boxer and Labrador. We have a large fenced-in yard for her to run and play although she is a house dog. She is a gentle giant and the most loving of dogs. She does require more time than any of our smaller dogs that we've had. I would say absolutely get one from the Humane Society or shelter to give a good dog a home. The reason some are there is beyond their control i.e., owners dying, people moving and having to downsize their space, or can't afford to feed them because of loss of income. You need to be able to afford the required/needed vaccinations to protect them and the people that might come in contact with your pet. By all means, find yourself a loyal companion, and dogs are perfect companions.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Mitzi said:


> Beagles! While cute, they are really noisy. Our neighbor who lived an acre away had two. Barked loud non-stop and drove us nuts. I really really like dogs but was glad when they finally passed of old age. If you are not home all day with them, many dogs will bark or chew up furniture, etc. Make sure you have the time for a dog and walking them twice a day. I'd do a lot more research before I got a dog if I were you. A rescue dog who is already trained is always a good bet.


I am so sorry that this is your impression of beagles. I have just gotten my 6th beagle puppy. None of them were noisy nor is this one. She is a very quiet, loving dog and has a tiny whine when she wishes to come in the back door and I have not seen her. Beagles are notoriously difficult to potty train, so usually not fully so until they are 4-5 months old. Mine us currently almost 10 months old and fully house trained. If you get a dog from a shelter, you may get one that is very good or one that already comes with bad habits. No matter what dog you chose, remember it is like getting a new child and requires a great deal of care.


----------



## janenedrow53 (Jul 3, 2013)

melindamaio said:


> Hey, I am new to Knittingparadise. I have been following the forum from days and Today I thought of joining as I have one genuine query.
> 
> I am looking to get my first pet, a cute dog I'd like to get. So, any advices?
> 
> I am self-employed with limited bucks, so please do help me make the right choice, also I would love if anyone can tell me what's cost of pet products?


You might go to your local humane society, check out what they have and speak to the staff there about adopting a puppy. They should also be able to answer any questions you may have regarding health issues the puppy may have.


----------



## knitster25 (Sep 18, 2019)

melindamaio said:


> I don't mind cleaning hairs because with most of the breads, hair is issue is common. And I have decided to get Beagle. I will wait for few more days continue researching and will only get if I am 101% sure.


Some things to consider about getting a beagle. They have an annoying bark which can be a problem with neighbors, they don't train easily and if they are off leash they will just follow their nose. When we used to walk our dog in a huge park we would frequently run into a man searching for his beagle for hours. They were bred to follow prey.


----------



## maisyb (Jan 12, 2012)

melindamaio said:


> Hey, I am new to Knittingparadise. I have been following the forum from days and Today I thought of joining as I have one genuine query.
> 
> I am looking to get my first pet, a cute dog I'd like to get. So, any advices?
> 
> I am self-employed with limited bucks, so please do help me make the right choice, also I would love if anyone can tell me what's cost of pet products?


My best advise- adopt, don’t shop. We adopted last year through RescueInc.Com and now foster a puppy at a time. Our beau is such a good dog, and he loves having a pal we get to enrich our lives while they wait to be adopted.


----------



## knitster25 (Sep 18, 2019)

I just wanted to mention my favorite breed which I never would have considered until I walked hundreds at an animal shelter. Pit Bulls. This may be surprising to many but they are wildly affectionate, loyal and funny. It seems like the bigger & bulkier they are, the more likely they will want to be a lap dog.
It is very educational to be a dog-walking volunteer at a shelter to get to know different personalities.


----------



## Kimbo58 (Jul 11, 2015)

Vet bills can certainly be a killer. Our baby has cost us nearly $10,000, but we would mortgage the house if we had too. He is a Shih-tzu/ maltese/pomeraniam & is such great company. I had to learn from YouTube, on how to groom him, which is a task & a half. With the right dog for you, you will have the best & most loyal friend you have ever had.


----------



## MartyCare (Feb 16, 2011)

melindamaio said:


> Hey, I am new to Knittingparadise. I have been following the forum from days and Today I thought of joining as I have one genuine query.
> 
> I am looking to get my first pet, a cute dog I'd like to get. So, any advices?
> 
> I am self-employed with limited bucks, so please do help me make the right choice, also I would love if anyone can tell me what's cost of pet products?


We are in Ohio, so that might make a difference. We like small dogs. They are easier all around. I thought any dog I could pick up would be one I could control, but we fostered one and I found out otherwise. He could twist around and bite me, and I could not control that. We gave him back, with that warning.

The dogs at the county Humane Societies around here cost about $350. The shelter puts in a lot of time and work for the dogs, so that is expensive for them. Regarding money, I found that a dog who needs to be groomed does not shed as much as the others, and I prefer paying for grooming than picking up/cleaning up dog hair. 

We searched online on PetFinder dot com. That asks for your zip code and narrows it down by what size dog you want. And the photos are online. Still, there was a long application process, just like applying for a job. Including in-home interviews, sometimes. We wanted another Miniature Schnauzer, so we tried their rescue resource in Ohio. They were 120 miles from our home. If they could find a volunteer who was willing to make a trip like that to interview us, and check out our home and yard, we could have continued with adoption. But we did not think that was likely.

I definitely prefer a shelter to breeders. We saw a mini Schnauzer offer online, and I called. The owner said she had two puppies, a male and a female. I asked if I could visit to see what they were like, if we liked each other. Nope. Here are the photos-- Which one do you want to pay for? Well, I wasn't planning on using the dog for breeding. I would get it neutered/spayed anyhow, so lots of things meant more to me than the gender of the dog. We liked PetFinder.com best.


----------



## eileenbx (9 mo ago)

A dog from the animal shelter comes spayed/neutered and with a coupon for 1st shots. There are senio citizen days on Tuesday where discounts aregiven. Many times there will be a reduced price on animals that have come in from other shelters that are packed to capacity and therefore must be homed quickly. You can check what's vailable online and make a request for a special breed of animal (Siamese cats are popular here). Pet food prices vary but at first you may want to feed the animal what it's been given at the shelter, then transition into other healthy choices. You can order pet foods online as well from local retailers like PetSmart or WalMart or other sites with better prices.


----------

